# sony handycam problem



## amitash (Aug 1, 2008)

HI i just recently go this sony handycam DCR-SR82.IT was working fine for like 2 months and then suddenly wenever i try to turn it on i dont get a good display....its like a bad tv reception i can barely see anything on the display...I keep turning it off/on for  like 10 times and it suddenly works but then if i turn it off again it fails to work properly but the touch screen funcs work...and i can hear all the sounds the camera makes to indiacate recording/pressing buttons etc...HELP!!


----------



## jatt (Aug 1, 2008)

Go to near sony service center


----------

